#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  IEEE Color Books / 3000 Standards

## manuel_cv

Hello my friends. I am posting the IEEE Color Books. They are a very useful and reliable source of information with a lot of design parameters, dealing with a lot of fields in the electrical engineering:



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

PASS: lasculos1944

These Standards are being replaced by the IEEE 3000 Standards Collection for Industrial and Commercial Power Systems, here you can find more information: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

If anyone has some of this standards we appreciate sharing with the community.

Hope they help.  
IEEE 3000 Standards Collection

IEEE  3000 Standards Collection for Industrial & Commercial Power  Systems - See more at:  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: IEEE Color Books / 3000 Standards

----------


## tessios

Thanks May i need any of further registration to download these files?

----------


## manuel_cv

No my friend. No further registration require. You just need to keep sharing new knowledge with the community creating posts.

----------


## tessios

Hello my friend, unfortunately, attached link with Box.com is not working properly. 
I know well about link of Box since i am user either. but even after several clicking of download banner.
I could not download any of file at all 
please check again
thanks you in advance

----------


## manuel_cv

Link updated to 4shared and only one part. Hope it help.

----------


## tessios

password plz my friend
No need to reply Thk

I've found above

----------


## huzwas

Thanks.

----------


## wrongdoer

Many thanks

----------


## wanncody

Link broken please update

----------


## manuel_cv

Link is working just fine my friend.

----------


## DinhLM

Thanks for ur sharing!

Best luck for u !

----------


## DinhLM

Thanks for ur sharing!

Best luck for u !

----------


## paiteu

Thanks for ur sharing! Truly useful!!

See More: IEEE Color Books / 3000 Standards

----------


## semedina

Very useful. Thanks a lot.

----------


## rayman38

OK Thanks

----------


## surgeArrester

Any news how to download ieee 3000 series?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

----------


## paiteu

Thanks!!

----------


## willdan19

thanks for sharing

----------


## syntx

Thank you VERY MUCH!!

----------


## ahmedemad3

Link is broken please reshare

----------


## himmelstern

If you visit IEEE 3000 almost all IEEE 3000 standards are not released yet and are in working wroups status. only a few were relaseded but are for OSHA and related things* for me are not too userful

----------


## himmelstern

*IEEE 3000 STANDARDS COLLECTION* 

Theses are the titles provided by IEEE Standards Association. The 2017 NEC technical committees were provided with paper copies of the titles that were published by October 2014. 

*IEEE 3001.1* Recommended Practice for the Planning of Industrial and Commercial Power Systems*IEEE 3001.2* Recommended Practice for Evaluating the Electrical Service Requirements of Industrial and Commercial Power Systems*IEEE 3001.3* Recommended Practice for the Design of Industrial and Commercial Power Systems*IEEE 3001.4* Recommended Practice for Estimating the Costs of Industrial and Commercial Power Systems*IEEE 3001.5* Recommended Practice for the Application of Power Distribution Apparatus in Industrial and Commercial Power Systems*IEEE 3001.6* Recommended Practice for the Expansion* Modernization* and Rehabilitation of Industrial and Commercial Power Systems*IEEE 3001.7* Recommended Practice for the Application of Communication and Signaling Systems used in Industrial and Commercial Power Systems*IEEE 3001.8* Recommended Practice for the Instrumentation and Metering of Industrial and Commercial Power Systems*IEEE 3001.9* Recommended Practice for the Lighting of Industrial and Commercial Facilities*IEEE 3001.10* Recommended Practice for Electric Space Conditioning ofIndustrial and Commercial Facilities*IEEE 3001.11* Recommended Practice for the Application of Controllers and Automation to Industrial and Commercial Power Systems*IEEE P 3002.2* Recommended Practice for Conducting Load-Flow Studies of Industrial and Commercial Power Systems (P)*IEEE P 3002.3* Recommended Practice for Conducting ShortCircuit Studies of Industrial and Commercial Power Systems (P)*IEEE P 3002. 7* Recommended Practice for Conducting MotorStarting Studies in Industrial and Commercial Power Systems (P)*IEEE P 3002.8* Recommended Practice for Conducting HarmonicAnalysis Studies of Industrial and Commercial Power Systems (P)*IEEE P 3002.9* Recommended Practice for Conducting SwitchingTransient Studies of Industrial and Commercial Power Systems (P)*IEEE P 3003.1* Recommended Practice for the System Grounding of Industrial and Commercial Power Systems (P)*IEEE P 3004.3* Recommended Practice for the Application of Low Voltage Fuses in Industrial and Commercial Power Systems (P)*IEEE P 3004.4* Recommended Practice for the Application of Medium- and High-Voltage Fuses in Industrial and Commercial Power Systems (P)*IEEE P 3004.7* Recommended Practice for the Protection of Power Cables and Busway Used in Industrial and Commercial Power Systems (P)*IEEE P 3004.8* Recommended Practice for Motor Protection in Industrial and Commercial Power Systems (P)*IEEE P 3004.9* Recommended Practice for the Protection of Power Transformers Used in Industrial and Commercial Power Systems (P)*IEEE P 3004.10* Recommended Practice for Generator Protection in Industrial and Commercial Power Systems (P)*IEEE P 3004.11* Recommended Practice for Bus and Switchgear Protection in Industrial and Commercial Power Systems (P)*IEEE P 3004.13* Recommended Practice for Overcurrent Coordination in Industrial and Commercial Power Systems (P)*IEEE 3004.1 -2013* IEEE Recommended Practice for the Application of Instrument Transformers in Industrial and Commercial Power Systems*IEEE 3004.5-2014* IEEE Approved Draft Recommended Practice for the Application of Low-Voltage Circuit Breakers in Industrial and Commercial Power Systems*IEEE P3005.3* Recommended Practice for the Application of Stored-Energy Systems for use in Emergency and Stand-By Power Systems (P)*IEEE P3005.4* Recommended Practice for Improving the Reliability of Emergency and Stand-By Power Systems (P)*IEEE P3005.7* Recommended Practice for the Application of Metering for Energy Management of Industrial and Commercial Power Systems (P)*IEEE P3006.2* Recommended Practice for Evaluating the Reliability of Existing Industrial and Commercial Power Systems (P)*IEEE P3006.3* Recommended Practice for Determining the Impact of Preventative Maintenance on the Reliability of Industrial and Commercial Power Systems (P)*IEEE P3006.5* IEEE Draft Recommended Practice for the Use of Probability Methods for Conducting a Reliability Analysis of Industrial and Commercial Power Systems (P)*IEEE P3006.8* Recommended Practice for Analyzing Reliability Data for Equipment Used in Industrial and Commercial Power Systems (P)*IEEE 3006.7-2013* IEEE Recommended Practice for Determining the Reliability of 7x24 Continuous Power Systems in Industrial and Commercial Facilities*IEEE 3006.9-2013* IEEE Recommended Practice for Collecting Data for Use in Reliability* Availability* and Maintainability Assessments of Industrial and Commercial Power Systems*IEEE 3007.1-2010* IEEE Recommended Practice for the Operation and Management of Industrial and Commercial Power Systems*IEEE 3007.2-2010* IEEE Recommended Practice for the Maintenance of Industrial and Commercial Power Systems*IEEE 3007.3-2012* IEEE Recommended Practice for Electrical Safety in Industrial and Commercial Power Systems

----------


## abojorge

upload pls

----------


## Marty Thompson

What I have are posted on the Telegram. I will not post on 4shared for people to report and risk my other files

----------


## MUHAMAD FAIZOL RASHIDI

IEEE STD 3001.8-2013 


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: IEEE Color Books / 3000 Standards

----------


## himmelstern

Could You download IEEE Std 3007.2
thanks

----------


## abojorge

upload again

----------


## cristobalsagredo

someone upload again color books plz!!

----------


## ahmedrst

Upload again

----------


## kurnia_te

please upload again. thanks

----------


## krep22

Hello,
Can anybody re-upload them?
thanks

----------


## rosscruz08

hello.
can somebody please re-upload the books.

thanks.

----------


## petrolejac

Re-upload, please

----------


## ahmad24

can anybody share 3000 series? thanks

----------


## ahmad24

please share latest IEEE need earthing standard.

----------


## ahmad24

Still no update.

----------


## Sam_95

Very helpful information you have shared. If you are going to start any maintenance activities in plant then you should follow some Procedure. So you can read here...**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: IEEE Color Books / 3000 Standards

----------


## ahmad24

anyone having IEEE earthing guideline, please share.

----------


## Sam_95

In any maintenance activity first thing to do is Blinding procedure so learn more about it **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamad Arifin

Dear Friend, can you share link again cause the above link are not valid now.

Thank you full,

Mohamad Arifin

----------


## krep22

Hello,

Can someone re-upload it, please?

----------


## Human_Learn20

Link is not working

----------


## Arief Bukhari

Link no longer available Fren.. please reupload again. 
Thank you in advance

----------


## manuel_cv

Sorry my friends! Link reuploaded to google drive:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

same pass: lasculos1944

Enjoy and share the knowledge!

----------


## ing.gutierrez

> Sorry my friends! Link reuploaded to google drive:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Thanks Bro!!

----------


## vanessaq

thany you very much

----------


## douer2019007

> Sorry my friends! Link reuploaded to google drive:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Dear manuel_cv,
would you mind uploading an link of IEEE Color Books / 3000 Standards on MediaFire or **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Google drive is inaccessible in my area. Thank you very much for your kindness.

----------


## zubair267

> Sorry my friends! Link reuploaded to google drive:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Same files are uploaede to :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## douer2019007

> Same files are uploaede to :
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Fabulous, Bro! Thank you very much.See More: IEEE Color Books / 3000 Standards

----------


## AuroraBorealis

> Same files are uploaede to :
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank you for sharing the files.

----------


## inhinyero

Thank you!

----------

